# Probleme mit Alsa

## detlef

Hallo zusammen,

Nachdem ich einen neuen Kernel gebaut habe, bekomme ich beim Start 

(Ich habe die Hinweise in dem Alsa-Howto beachtet)

von Alsa folgendes:

```

root@pc1 detlef # /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Initialising ALSA....

 * Starting sound driver: snd-intel8x0 Warning: ignoring snd_major=116, no such parameter in this module

Warning: ignoring snd_cards_limit=1, no such parameter in this module

Module snd loaded, with warnings

Module snd-seq-device loaded, with warnings

Module snd-rawmidi loaded, with warnings

Module snd-mpu401-uart loaded, with warnings

Module snd-ac97-codec loaded, with warnings

Module snd-timer loaded, with warnings

Module snd-pcm loaded, with warnings

Module snd-intel8x0 loaded, with warnings               [ ok ]

root@pc1 detlef #

```

Mittlerweile habe ich schon Alsa unemerged und alles nach der Anleitung

noch mal eingestellt. Der Sound geht zwar, aber die Meldungen nerven.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Gruß

Detlef

----------

## firefly

tja da scheint das sound modul die 2 parameter net zu kenne  :Smile:  da hilft nur die beiden rauszunehmen is wahrschenlich ne onboard soundkarte oder ??

----------

## detlef

Hi,

 *firefly wrote:*   

> tja da scheint das sound modul die 2 parameter net zu kenne  da hilft nur die beiden rauszunehmen is wahrschenlich ne onboard soundkarte oder ??

 

Ja ist onboard. Auskommentieren hat geholfen. Die Meldungen in der Form

```

Can't load module snd-card-1

......

Can´t load module snd-card-7

```

habe ich durch einfügen von

```

alias snd-card-1 off

......

alias snd-card-7 off

```

abschalten können.

Danke

Detlef

----------

## A.Stranger

Hi,

das hatte ich bei mir auch. Wie es mir schien, datte sich auf einmal mit einer neueren Version der Name der Modul-Optionen geändert. Nimm mal das "snd_"  (ohne ") vor den Optionen weg und bootete mal neu.

----------

## detlef

Hi,

 *A.Stranger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> geändert. Nimm mal das "snd_"  (ohne ") vor den Optionen weg und bootete mal neu.

 

Das hatte ich schon durch. Hat nix gebracht.

----------

## A.Stranger

Hi,

welche Optionen gibt er Dir denn bei einem "modinfo snd" zur Auswahl? Und welche Version von Alsa benutzt Du?

----------

## detlef

Guten Morgen,

modinfo snd:

```

filename:    /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r10/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o

description: "Advanced Linux Sound Architecture driver for soundcards."

author:      "Jaroslav Kysela <perex@suse.cz>"

license:     "GPL"

parm:        snd_major int, description "Major # for sound driver."

parm:        snd_cards_limit int, description "Count of soundcards installed in the system."

parm:        snd_device_mode int, description "Device file permission mask for sound dynamic device filesystem."

parm:        snd_device_gid int, description "Device file GID for sound dynamic device filesystem."

parm:        snd_device_uid int, description "Device file UID for sound dynamic device filesystem."

```

Ich nutze Alsa 0.9.0_rc2

----------

## A.Stranger

Hi,

dann poste bitte nochmal Deine "/etc/modules.d/alsa". Oder schreib kurz, dass Du mit dem aktuelen Zustand zufrieden bist.   :Wink: 

----------

## detlef

/etc/modules.d/alsa

```

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-driver/files/alsa-modules.conf,v 1.3 2002/06/24 18:05:58 agenkin Exp $

# ALSA portion

#alias char-major-116 snd

#options snd snd_major=116 snd_cards_limit=1

# OSS/Free portion

alias snd-card-1 off

alias snd-card-2 off

alias snd-card-3 off

alias snd-card-4 off

alias snd-card-5 off

alias snd-card-6 off

alias snd-card-7 off

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

```

Was mich halt etwas wundert ist, dass die Parameter snd_cards_limit schon mal funktioniert haben. Die Probleme sind erst aufgetreten, nachdem ich einen neuen Kernel gebaut habe und danach den alsa-driver neu ermergen mußte.

Ich kann mit dem Zustand so leben, aber interresieren würds mich schon was da faul ist. Muß ja einen Grund haben, ist ja nicht MS.

----------

## A.Stranger

Hallo,

mmmh, sieht bei mir eigentlich genauso aus (bis darauf, dass ich die "alias" und die "options"-Zeilen nicht auskommentiert habe). Allerdings habe ich auch die Version 0.9.0_rc6, da hier eine wichtige Funktion drin war, die ich brauchte.

Hast Du in letzter Zeit die Version mal manuel geupdatet? Könnte es sein, dass die anderen Alsa-Pakete (alsa-lib, alsa-utils) nicht in den richtigen Versionen vorliegen? Ansonsten würde ich im Zweifelsfall, wenn Du es noch nicht getan hast, nochmal das "alsa-driver"-Paket neu emergen, die Parameter für die Module wieder reinpacken und neu booten.

----------

## detlef

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hast Du in letzter Zeit die Version mal manuel geupdatet? Könnte es sein, dass die anderen Alsa-Pakete (alsa-lib, alsa-utils) nicht in den richtigen Versionen vorliegen? Ansonsten würde ich im Zweifelsfall, wenn Du es noch nicht getan hast, nochmal das "alsa-driver"-Paket neu emergen, die Parameter für die Module wieder reinpacken und neu booten.

 

Jup, das war´s! Hab alsa komplett unemerged und die rc6 installiert. Jetzt geht´s wieder.  :Very Happy: 

Danke für die Hilfe

Gruß Detlef

----------

